
Linux System Monitoring with eBPF - camel_gopher
https://www.circonus.com/2018/05/linux-system-monitoring-with-ebpf/
======
thedatamonger
I prefer the more deep dive approach presented by brendan gregg
[http://www.brendangregg.com/ebpf.html](http://www.brendangregg.com/ebpf.html)

It made me cringe reading the first line "The Linux kernel is an abundant
component of modern IT systems". Come on guys, it's the kernel, there is one
of them per system.

~~~
isostatic
I liked the link to Load Averages on his site [0] - including the heroric tale
of finding the source of the original patch that changed it to include more
than just processes in CPU wait state.

[0] [http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2017-08-08/linux-load-
avera...](http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2017-08-08/linux-load-
averages.html)

~~~
anitil
Every time I come across Brendan Gregg's work I'm blown away. And I come
across his work a lot! (It also brings a semi-patriotic tear to my eye to hear
his aussie twang)

